# beautiful Sable Male Trumble co OH



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Things didn't work out, Desmond is heading back to the shelter today. He is a Big German Shepherd That needs a owner that will work on his issues. He has not been raised with kids and has some separation anxiety. He is house broken, crate trained, knows basic commands. needs some leash work. Call Girard, Oh. Trumbull Pound 330-675-2787.

Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Warren, OH | Desmond IN FOSTER TO ADOPT

He is NO LONGER in foster to adopt. The child of the person who took him in was afraid of him. Been told 2nd hand "Great boy. Wasn't aggressive. The little girl was just afraid of him"


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is gorgeous, cant believe someone would give him up.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

So sad for this boy! I wish I could help or at least get him out to him into rescue but I have no money right now or a house (apartment).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish I could help but w/ three and all having some D/A issues,particularly Lucky w/ other males. does anyone know if Weeping willow is still operating? (Its the local rescue for GSDs)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I cross-posted him on the SW, MI GSD rescue facebook page, hope they can maybe pull him.
https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMichiganGermanShepherdRescue?fref=ts


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Desmond has been placed in the Geauga Counties Pet therapy program as of 4/21/14 per the Trumbull County kennel website. Way to go volunteers at the pound and evrybody who made this possible.


----------

